# pace setter cat back



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

i noticed they were cheap and i could not find a clip of it any where any one running or heard these?? are they worth it or should i wait and get a JBA cat back??


----------



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

I have the pacesetter set up it works just like all the others just cheaper. It's mild when crusing but can be very loud when going full out. Best bang for your buck by far.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have JBA catback. I'm very happy with it. I have an H pipe also. Very deep and great sound. Idle is sweet too.

I'm planning on going Pacesetter long tubes also.


----------

